# Gaming Headsets



## jrd5853 (Apr 20, 2009)

I have a Xbox 360, PS3 and a gaming laptop. For the longest time I didn't care to invest in a gaming headset because I love my home theater and I would become annoyed when you have some punk on there (asw good as he/she may be) that would talk and hide behind his gamer tag, but recently a group of guys from my work are all playing "Black Ops" and communication is a tactical advantage.

I have researched these headsets and talked with many users but I am still stuck! So I am returning to the people of "H.A.A." (home audio addicts) for some real insight about my next purchase, so please help?

What I would want 

over the ear because of all my ground fighting my ears have developed scar tissue and they will hurt with on ear cans

5.1 or 7.1 surround because it is critical to know when someone is approaching from the rear

wire/wireless I can live with simply because wireless is an automatic price hike 

want to pay between 100. and 170 for the phones and they need to work on all three systems listed above.

S U G G E S T I O N S P L E A S E


----------



## dahlke2 (Aug 30, 2010)

Hey jrd5853, I have that same problem when I play Black Ops. I don't personally use a gaming headset, but I hear good things about the turtlebeach headsets for console gaming. This DPX21 should work for all three of your systems.


----------



## adamon (Jun 3, 2012)

There are different options for gaming headsets though of given the option, I would use something that is not really for gaming but would have great sound quality. The thing that people like about gamin headsets though is how they could easily communicate with the other players who are in the game as well. But that would not have a real world purpose, unfortunately.


----------



## DealFinder (Aug 28, 2012)

The Logitech G930 is another plausible choice, given its range and audio quality. I would look into finding a deal on one of these headsets.


----------



## briannaricha (3 mo ago)

jrd5853 said:


> I have a Xbox 360, PS3 and a gaming laptop. For the longest time I didn't care to invest in a gaming headset because I love my home theater and I would become annoyed when you have some punk on there (asw good as he/she may be) that would talk and hide behind his gamer tag, but recently a group of guys from my work are all playing "Black Ops" and communication is a tactical advantage.
> 
> I have researched these headsets and talked with many users but I am still stuck! So I am returning to the people of "H.A.A." (home audio addicts) for some real insight about my next purchase, so please help?
> 
> ...


That's why *high-quality headsets will immerse you in games far more, accentuating your experience in playing them*. Even if the audio quality or further enhancements like directional/surround sound become harder to discern between headsets, the inclusion of certain features will put premium headsets in the lead again 

SteelSeries Arctis Nova Pro Wireless.
Razer Barracuda X.
SteelSeries Arctis Nova 7.
Roccat Elo 7.1 Air.
Audeze LCD GX.
Asus ROG Delta S.
Audeze Penrose X.
JBL Quantum One.


----------

